# Help with flavour on peerless rda



## 87hunter (23/12/17)

I'e had my peerless for a month now and I find the flavour bland on it. Gbom moondrops needs 100w to taste the ice. My dpro only needs 50w.
I have tried single and dual coils.
Can somebody please give me some direction on what I should aim for in terms of a build?
I have 24ga nichrome and am comfortable building coils in parallel or twisted.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/12/17)

here is mine vaping now love it at 65w and 0.32ohm. fused Clapton wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/12/17)

o and lift the coil 
air to the side of the coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (23/12/17)

Thank you, I must get some fancy bearded coils to drop in.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/12/17)

no u can use any wire just aim for 0.3ohm and use the right settings
ps i have wire need beer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (23/12/17)

I'l get the coil calculator out.
Planning a ct trip, will bring beer


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/12/17)

o and iner diameter. mine is 3mm was 2.5 but needed more cotton. remember keep legs long need to lift the coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (23/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> o and iner diameter. mine is 3mm was 2.5 but needed more cotton. remember keep legs long need to lift the coils.


So I've done a dual coil, 9 wraps 3mm I'd. Came out at 0.29ohms lifted the coils and the flavour is way better.
I could lift them further next time.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/12/17)

warning dont go to high as the coil may not tach the top of the lid. and short so if you can test first do so. what settings are you using on ure device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruces (27/4/18)

Hi. Bought a peerless Ltd edition months ago and gave up on it. It gets way to hot to be a all day vaping RDA. I’ll concede that my build might not be the best. Any advice?


----------



## aktorsyl (27/4/18)

Cruces said:


> Hi. Bought a peerless Ltd edition months ago and gave up on it. It gets way to hot to be a all day vaping RDA. I’ll concede that my build might not be the best. Any advice?


The Peerless does get pretty hot. What coils do you have in there (type, size, resistance) and what wattage do you run it at?


----------



## vicTor (27/4/18)

got the rdta, keen on feed back


----------



## MrDeedz (27/4/18)

Ni80 kidney puncher fused claptons. They never fail . Had one which i sold but wasnt too shabby . Good decent flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (30/4/18)

I use 3mm ID coils, usually fused claptons kanthal or SS316L, kanthal does get hot on the peerless but it helps if you make sure the coil is exactly center with the airflow. I usually leave the leg closest to the side a bit longer so it is easy to move the bulk of the coil to the middle. That helps cool it a lot and if you use SS and temp control the heat is even less of an issue.

For flavour I prefer the coils level with the airflow but you can bend them up higher a bit to get bottom/side airflow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

